# Biancas spay



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca is booked into the vets at 2pm tomorrow
cant wait till its all over, comy bed by mine is all ready.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Best of luck Bianca! Will say a prayer for a smooth operation and easy recovery. So proud of you to have the courage after all your crew has been thru after the past few weeks.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Good Luck Bianca!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

All the best Bianca wishing her a quick recovery xx


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Good luck to miss Bianca...I'm sure it will go smoothly and she will be home resting.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Sending good wishes for a speedy recovery Biancas way! Leo is booked for his neuter on Friday, so theyll be surgery buddies.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Healing prayers for little Bianca after her procedure.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I will be thinking of Bianca (and you) *hugs* for a speedy recovery...keep us posted


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

prayers for bianca  and you  . She'll do great !!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wishing you luck Bianca!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks ladies


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

(((hugs))) to Bianca.. im sure all will be fine  xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Saying a prayer for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

we're thinking of Bianca and hope things go very smoothly.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope everything went ok today !and she's home safe and sound


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope it all went well for her!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

they dont let us collect her till 8pm, but said shes fine,


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You can relax now great news


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw that is great news! So glad every thing went ok! roll on 8PM!!!!


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pleased she's home and looking forward to hearing how she's doing. 

x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad all went well, Amanda.  x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

she was a little groggy, and whimpered a bit last night, and then i felt guilty, but i know its for the best, she seems brighter today and has eaten a few bits. asleep now in her den. she hates the collar tho


----------

